# Custom Head badges for sale



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Embossed head badges $40 plus shipping*

*My personal badge:*



















*Legions badge:*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey bro add the dtwist to the rim of them sick


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2008, 02:32 PM~11451529
> *hey bro add the dtwist to the rim of them      sick
> *


It'll work, they are the same size as a Schwinn badge!! Good idea but way ahead of ya bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I'll post a pic when they are bent but they will fit right in the trim piece I make!!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2008, 12:29 PM~11451503
> *Embossed head badges $40  plus shipping
> 
> My personal badge:
> ...


those are nice.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yep just like that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fly


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

NICE D TWIST


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2008, 01:29 PM~11451503
> *Embossed head badges $40  plus shipping
> 
> My personal badge:
> ...


cool! you should cast them dont forget you TM or something


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, STR8_CLOWN'N, the poor boys






Whatup D very nice work


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Your work lacks good quality. I dont know what people think when they buy from you. You suck!

NOT!!! I am your biggest fan and think your work is the shit!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 05:01 AM~11455698
> *Your work lacks good quality. I dont know what people think when they buy from you. You suck!
> 
> NOT!!! I am your biggest fan and think your work is the shit!!
> *


Not even YOU have a CNC engraved badge :around:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

You are right. I have a few made by a jeweler handmade the way Dtwist likes things! 

I have designed some but havent made them yet.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 05:21 AM~11455906
> *You are right. I have a few made by a jeweler handmade the way Dtwist likes things!
> 
> I have designed some but havent made them yet.
> *


Well get on it :thumbsup: 

Hey you still down for a TNT vs. Toyshop Customs build off? I think we should start planning on it now, just a street or mild build.

Both bust out in Vegas 2009


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2008, 01:29 PM~11451503
> *Legions badge:
> 
> 
> ...



got 1 for me


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Aug 27 2008, 10:01 PM~11455698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2008, 10:34 PM~11456631
> * :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

So I ordered my first part from DTwist today. I bought one of these. I am excited the only part I didnt make on my bike!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

COOLIO


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 01:27 AM~11457755
> *So I ordered my first part from DTwist today. I bought one of these. I am excited the only part I didnt make on my bike!
> *


   Too bad its just an embossed head badge and not some twisted parts! :biggrin: but thanks, I'll have it done and bring it to Vegas with me and you can put it on there. :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 28 2008, 08:23 AM~11459035
> *   Too bad its just an embossed head badge and not some twisted parts! :biggrin:  but thanks, I'll have it done and bring it to Vegas with me and you can put it on there. :biggrin:
> *


I am allergic to Twist! I cant have that anymore.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 11:16 AM~11459712
> *I am allergic to Twist! I cant have that anymore.
> *


:uh: :loco:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

after i get my lift i might half to get a few question mark ones made from you


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 27 2008, 02:29 PM~11451503
> *Embossed head badges $40  plus shipping
> 
> My personal badge:
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

<span style='color:green'>*Embossed head badges $40 plus shipping

My personal badge:



















Legions badge:

















*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Also we are working on a head badge where the writting is engraved into the badge instead of the embossing.
These will be a lower price than the embossed ones. The embossed ones take 45 mins to do and the engraved ones take about 15 mins to make.
*I'll post pics soon!*  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 31 2008, 08:02 AM~11482569
> *Also we are working on a head badge where the writting is engraved into the badge instead of the embossing.
> These will be a lower price than the embossed ones. The embossed ones take 45 mins to do and the engraved ones take about 15 mins to make.
> I'll post pics soon!   :biggrin:
> *


can you do wheel chips aswell


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 31 2008, 09:37 AM~11482611
> *can you do wheel chips aswell
> *


*Wheel chips??? *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 31 2008, 10:05 AM~11483197
> *Wheel chips???
> *


for car rims. The little circles with the club name and stuff.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 31 2008, 09:37 AM~11482611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 2 2008, 02:27 PM~11498251
> *No sorry.
> 
> *


it would be a market to consider!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 2 2008, 03:34 PM~11498304
> *it would be a market to consider!
> *


True, I'd have to talk to my brother about it!  thx


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

pm sent :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 09:16 AM~11459712
> *I am allergic to Twist! I cant have that anymore.
> *


ILL "TWIST'' MY FOOT UP UR ASS!!!!




> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 28 2008, 12:02 PM~11461047
> *:uh:   :loco:
> *


X2


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 2 2008, 04:55 PM~11499485
> *ILL "TWIST'' MY FOOT UP UR ASS!!!!
> X2
> *


Im dying laughing right now!! Here I am looking to see my headbadge I ordered and BAM I am being threatened with a Foot up my ass! 

Unexpected!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 2 2008, 04:01 PM~11499531
> *Im dying laughing right now!!  Here I am looking to see my headbadge I ordered and BAM I am being threatened with a Foot up my ass!
> 
> Unexpected!
> *



LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's Toyshopcustoms badge! *:biggrin: 











*SADER20's badge:*



















*All badges will be bent in this manner prior to shipping*


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2008, 12:51 PM~11539769
> *HELL YEAH!
> *


All about the details and QUALITY!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking real nice D


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 15 2008, 12:24 AM~11603113
> *looking real nice D
> *


thanks, I did the engraving or texturing on that piece myself! :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 14 2008, 11:01 PM~11602900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11609901
> *HELL YEAH!!
> *


 :biggrin: wait until you see the good one!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 15 2008, 12:50 PM~11870049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 15 2008, 11:11 PM~11611440
> *:biggrin: wait until you see the good one!
> *



YEAH, YEAH WHERE IS IT!!!!!!!!


Call me when you get a chance about these badges


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 16 2008, 08:53 PM~11886110
> *YEAH, YEAH WHERE IS IT!!!!!!!!
> Call me when you get a chance about these badges
> *


Ok cool will do.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn it. why not 9 letters?
what about the engraved ones, can you fit more letters on those?
I want one to say excalibur


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 16 2008, 11:26 PM~11887859
> *damn it. why not 9 letters?
> what about the engraved ones, can you fit more letters on those?
> I want one to say excalibur
> *


 It becomes to hard for the cutter (end mill) to properly cut out the letters. The space the end mill needs to do its job becomes to small. 

I'll ask about doing one engraved with more letters. I'll pm you on this when I know more. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*We are making badges that are about 1/2" larger than an OG Schwinn badge! These large badges can handle a MAX of 9 letters!!*










*Here it is compared to the normal size ones:* :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 21 2008, 09:19 AM~11928467
> *We are making badges that are about 1/2" larger than an OG Schwinn badge! These large badges can handle a MAX of 9 letters!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 pm sent


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2008, 12:22 PM~11928510
> *:0  pm sent
> *


replied! :biggrin: 

It'll also work for:

*LUXURIOUS* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Had a request for one of these!* :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 21 2008, 10:01 AM~11928977
> *Had a request for one of these!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 21 2008, 10:01 AM~11928977
> *Had a request for one of these!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :| nice.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 01:22 PM~11929179
> *:| nice.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

YO THATS ONE OF THE LIL THINGS THAT MAKE A BIT DIFFERINC , BAD ASS.
got one for TA yet . 
for the engraving ones would you be able to add more letter ?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 22 2008, 12:29 AM~11936180
> *YO THATS ONE OF THE LIL THINGS THAT MAKE A BIT DIFFERINC , BAD ASS.
> got one for TA yet .
> for the engraving ones would you be able to add more letter ?
> *


Had a request from an Artistics member, let me hit up my brother and I'll let you know soon!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

YHA ! ! !
its lil thing like this that pop out at shows.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH

why didnt you PM me man???? that will go perfect on my current project. its a 26" frame!

just let me know what I owe.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 22 2008, 01:13 AM~11936579
> *OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> why didnt you PM me man????  that will go perfect on my current project. its a 26" frame!
> ...


The badge will actually fit very nice on a 20" boys frame, we made sure of that!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what is the price on one?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 22 2008, 08:27 AM~11937731
> *what is the price on one?
> *


$50 shipped


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

This is were I should have put all of my new ideas for badges up.
What do you want from a newbie!!! :biggrin: 
Post up your ideas and see if we can make them happen.
Brian


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

can you get them chrome or gold plated??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2 these are bad ass


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is the cad drawing using Engravers Old English font. Badge for the Rollerz Only club.
To use all capital letters in this font really makes the word hard to read. 
Originally we just chose one font that was similar to the Schwinn font on the badges to keep the look more authentic and easy to read. But other fonts can be used within reason, no sense making a badge that you can't read!!!
I'll post a finished product in aluminum tonight.


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is a look at the 2 different Old English type fonts I have.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 31 2008, 01:22 PM~12026904
> *Here is a look at the 2 different Old English type fonts I have.
> 
> 
> ...


ENGRAVERS LOOKS SICK :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 31 2008, 01:22 PM~12026904
> *Here is a look at the 2 different Old English type fonts I have.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THE FIRST ONE IS :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: 

HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2008, 04:42 PM~12027109
> *DAM THE FIRST ONE IS  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HOW MUCH   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

BEND AND POLISHED :cheesy:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2008, 01:42 PM~12027109
> *DAM THE FIRST ONE IS  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HOW MUCH  :biggrin:
> *


How come you are the only one that likes that badge?? :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 31 2008, 05:08 PM~12027348
> *BEND AND POLISHED  :cheesy:
> *


of course! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms+Oct 31 2008, 03:23 PM~12028008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's another large badge done just show what they look like.*
This badge was done as an example for my brother to display!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 31 2008, 01:22 PM~12026904
> *Here is a look at the 2 different Old English type fonts I have.
> 
> 
> ...


it looks house numbers lol, like sompthing you would hang on your porch


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 3 2008, 07:10 AM~12044855
> *Here's another large badge done just show what they look like.
> This badge was done as an example for my brother to display!
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :angel:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 4 2008, 08:38 AM~12055214
> *:thumbsup:  :angel:    :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

can we try to get 1 made up with a knights head(similar to the dice)and KNIGHTS on the bottom....


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 4 2008, 12:19 PM~12056766
> *can we try to get 1 made up with a knights head(similar to the dice)and KNIGHTS on the bottom....
> *


see what we can come up with. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 4 2008, 11:22 PM~12064308
> *see what we can come up with.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: lmk would like one even if we dont win...nice parts man...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 5 2008, 09:41 AM~12068176
> *:cheesy: lmk would like one even if we dont win...nice parts man...
> *


cool.. and thanks. :biggrin: 
hopefully get back to you soon, Myself or HAGCustoms will pm you.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 5 2008, 09:44 AM~12068192
> *cool.. and thanks.  :biggrin:
> hopefully get back to you soon, Myself or HAGCustoms will pm you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 5 2008, 07:22 AM~12068038
> *Figured I had better list everyones name, I'm placing a number beside each name in the order they were posted. This way it'll be easier to draw a name, place all the numbers in a hat and pull one out.
> 
> 1.  REC  : EXCLUSIVE / PROBLEMAS
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

mine is easy #20 YES ! ! 
X2 on the leting us know part .


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 21 2008, 11:35 AM~11928669
> *replied!  :biggrin:
> 
> It'll also work for:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :worship: uffin: always doing a remarquable job :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

#55 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

#22


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 4 2008, 10:19 AM~12056766
> *can we try to get 1 made up with a knights head(similar to the dice)and KNIGHTS on the bottom....
> *


I'll start drawing something up and go from there.
Get back to you soon with a drawing.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 5 2008, 05:03 PM~12072067
> *I'll start drawing something up and go from there.
> Get back to you soon with a drawing.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Finally got around to drawing up some stuff.

ROYAL RIDAZ first off drawing and badge (One minor error have to recut)



















KNIGHTS of PLEASURE first off drawing only


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 8 2008, 04:29 PM~12099806
> *Finally got around to drawing up some stuff.
> 
> ROYAL RIDAZ first off drawing and badge (One minor error have to recut)
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

HAGCustoms</span>[/b]. If any trim pieces are required with the badges he has them as well.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I WANT THIS ONE!!!


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

You should have told me before that it was going on the X wifes bike and I would have drawn up something sweet. :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 10 2008, 07:47 AM~12111048
> *You should have told me before that it was going on the X wifes bike and I would have drawn up something sweet. :roflmao:
> *


ahhahahahaahahhaahah


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 02:01 AM~12110331
> *I WANT THIS ONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Bad ass work guys!


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Mr.559 PM sent, I could also do a bulldog face in the middle of badge if you would like over just a paw print.


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 11 2008, 07:35 AM~12122454
> *Looks good Homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks to a fellow Canadian :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 07:55 AM~12122569
> *Mr.559 PM sent, I could also do a bulldog face in the middle of badge if you would like over just a paw print.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is a sample Mr.559

<img src=\'http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr251/HAGCustoms/scan0007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 09:20 AM~12123209
> *Here is a sample Mr.559
> 
> <img src=\'http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr251/HAGCustoms/scan0007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Mr.559 here is another sample with paw print. More kid like but I can also do with claws and a little more realistic if you wish. Let me Know.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 10:21 AM~12123726
> *Mr.559 here is another sample with paw print. More kid like but I can also do with claws and a little more realistic if you wish. Let me Know.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good, but cant make out the paw, i got justdeez sending you a drawing of the paws that we use on are parts, thanks


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll wait for his drawing Thanks Mr.559. :thumbsup: 

Here is the prototype for Unique 27 Knights of Pleasure badge.








:thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 01:00 PM~12124134
> *I'll wait for his drawing Thanks Mr.559. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is the prototype for Unique 27 Knights of Pleasure badge.
> ...



:wow: i will have an answer on what we talked about this weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 12:00 PM~12124134
> *I'll wait for his drawing Thanks Mr.559. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is the prototype for Unique 27 Knights of Pleasure badge.
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: that's killer


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT again


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

BUMP 4 nice werk


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT for my bro uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 12:01 AM~12110331
> *I WANT THIS ONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

MR.559 here are the badges.



















Here's a pedal car license plate.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 08:49 PM~12168130
> *MR.559 here are the badges.
> 
> 
> ...



They look great!:cheesy: thanks brian


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

how much are the pedal car licence plates


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Pedal car plates going for 50.00 plus 10.00 shipping. size is 2" X 4"


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Forgot to thank JUSTDEEZ for sending over the CAD file, so paw print matches everything else cut on Mr.559's bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 16 2008, 10:01 AM~12170680
> *Forgot to thank JUSTDEEZ for sending over the CAD file, so paw print matches everything else cut on Mr.559's bike. :thumbsup:
> *


no problem man. anytime


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is another design for Clown Confution. I tried to copy a clown from his bike using a photo he had posted. I picked this clown because all others eyes are too closed and once engraved everything would get jumbled. Gotta remember clown head will be no bigger then 1.5" tall once engraved. So adding alot of detail doesn't do any good when engraving this small.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 13 2008, 11:43 AM~12145979
> *BUMP 4 nice werk
> *



X2


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 16 2008, 12:21 PM~12171358
> *Here is another design for Clown Confution. I tried to copy a clown from his bike using a photo he had posted. I picked this clown because all others eyes are too closed and once engraved everything would get jumbled. Gotta remember clown head will be no bigger then 1.5" tall once engraved. So adding alot of detail doesn't do any good when engraving this small.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

NICE WORK


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 21 2008, 04:55 AM~12218761
> * NICE WORK
> *


Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

got mine in the mail today, looks killer.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 22 2008, 09:42 PM~12232353
> *got mine in the mail today, looks killer.
> *


  glad you are happy with it bro.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 22 2008, 09:52 PM~12232439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

and just to show everyone, this bigger badge and trim will fit a 20" frame too.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 22 2008, 10:12 PM~12232595
> *and just to show everyone, this bigger badge and trim will fit a 20" frame too.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes my brother and I made sure of that, and thats why we had to limit it to 9 letters max. 
Thanks I meant to take a pic like that, but didn't.


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 22 2008, 09:42 PM~12232353
> *got mine in the mail today, looks killer.
> *


Thanks, glad you like it :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 22 2008, 07:12 PM~12232595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: what u stuffin into dat headtube


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 23 2008, 02:31 PM~12235673
> *:scrutinize: what u stuffin into dat headtube
> *


 some bearings all with a steering tube?? just a guess! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

lol, it took me a minute. its hangin on a pole!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 23 2008, 02:35 PM~12235697
> *lol, it took me a minute.  its hangin on a pole!
> *


was gonna say that but, to each his own! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

I would have looked better from a side shot with the whole frame habging in the picture LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 23 2008, 02:41 PM~12235727
> *I would have looked better from a side shot with the whole frame habging in the picture LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 better than a wet beach towel!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 22 2008, 08:15 PM~12232612
> *Yes my brother and I made sure of that, and thats why we had to limit it to 9 letters max.
> Thanks I meant to take a pic like that, but didn't.
> *


how about for a 16"" :dunno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 23 2008, 03:27 PM~12235954
> *how about for a 16""  :dunno:
> *


yes it's the same size head tube as a 20"


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 01:29 PM~12235964
> *yes it's the same size head tube as a 20"
> *


 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 23 2008, 03:30 PM~12235971
> *:0
> *


yes sir I measured the 16" frame I have here! :0


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 31 2008, 08:37 AM~11482611
> *can you do wheel chips aswell
> *


What do you have in mind and what is the standard size for wheel chips?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 09:49 PM~12168130
> *MR.559 here are the badges.
> 
> 
> ...


HAVENT SEEN THIS ONE IT JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER THIS SHIT IS CRAZY :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been contacted by a few people wondering how too get money to me.
I'm setup with PAYPAL (PAYPAL is preferred which will guarantee a quicker turnaround time) or the only other option is a U.S. POSTAL INTERNATIONAL MONEY ORDER.
Living in Canada it is more of a hassle to cash anything other then these money orders.
I will give the details when you place your orders. 
Thanks Brian


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

how much are thesepedal car plates i want one with my the club or the name of the bike on it?
the name is Focal Point


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 30 2008, 08:44 AM~12293493
> *I have been contacted by a few people wondering how too get money to me.
> I'm setup with PAYPAL (PAYPAL is preferred which will guarantee a quicker turnaround time) or the only other option is a U.S. POSTAL INTERNATIONAL MONEY ORDER.
> Living in Canada it is more of a hassle to cash anything other then these money orders.
> ...



what about a Looney or a Two-ny??


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 4 2008, 10:54 PM~12339351
> *how much are thesepedal car plates i want one with Focal Point
> *


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 8 2008, 12:21 PM~12367651
> *
> *


50.00 bucks for the pedal car plates they are 2" X 4".


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*TTT *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 19 2010, 02:51 PM~18605095
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 30 2008, 10:29 PM~12016426
> *Here is the cad drawing using Engravers Old English font. Badge for the Rollerz Only club.
> To use all capital letters in this font really makes the word hard to read.
> Originally we just chose one font that was similar to the Schwinn font on the badges to keep the look more authentic and easy to read. But other fonts can be used within reason, no sense making a badge that you can't read!!!
> ...


Almost forgot about that one I'm gonna have to put that on one of my bikes this year for Vegas.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 16 2008, 11:21 AM~12171358
> *Here is another design for Clown Confution. I tried to copy a clown from his bike using a photo he had posted. I picked this clown because all others eyes are too closed and once engraved everything would get jumbled. Gotta remember clown head will be no bigger then 1.5" tall once engraved. So adding alot of detail doesn't do any good when engraving this small.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

wow......i dont know how i passed this page up......sick work....


u know what i need :biggrin: 

H.N.I.C.


how bout it??? uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 23 2010, 09:56 PM~18891588
> *
> *


yup thats for me


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 24 2010, 09:54 AM~18892964
> *wow......i dont know how i passed this page up......sick work....
> u know what i need :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I can do it, Do you a have a certain type of font in mind since only 4 letters the font size can be bigger??

Let me know

Brian


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

hey dtwist what size end mill are you usin... you using a ball end?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 24 2010, 05:04 PM~18894950
> *I can do it, Do you a have a certain type of font in mind since only 4 letters the font size can be bigger??
> 
> Let me know
> ...


reg. block letters....
like ''ondalow'' .....i dont know what font that would be???i call it reg.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 22 2008, 09:52 PM~12232439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


or like this font


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i got these made for one of my good homies... TTT for DTwist and his Bro. thanx Darin. :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

If a badge is wanted, please PM me and then we can take the order from there.
Thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Oct 25 2010, 12:20 PM~18902331
> *If a badge is wanted, please PM me and then we can take the order from there.
> Thanks
> *


*
Yes, please contact my brother directly for any badge inquiries. *


----------

